
Russian Hackers Trying to Steal Coronavirus Vaccine Research, Intel Agencies Say - jbegley
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/16/us/politics/vaccine-hacking-russia.html
======
keithnoizu
kind of weird given the gravity of the situation that research isn't being
shared freely.

------
pcunite
Pay attention to these two statements like you would looking at a
Autostereogram. After a while, a new shape begins to form, and you see an
underlying truth.

1: _The National Security Agency said that a hacking group implicated in the
break-ins into Democratic Party servers in 2016 has been trying to steal
intelligence on vaccines from health care organizations_

2: _The potential harm here is limited to commercial harm, to companies that
are devoting a lot of their own resources into developing a vaccine in hopes
it will be financially rewarding down the road_

~~~
e773yeydyyd
The picture that's formed says that the research these companies produced
wouldn't exist if they hadn't had an incentive to invest in it.

